# Is my cockatiel ever gonna be hand-tamed? :(



## Cloudmark (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

3 days ago i bought my first cockatiel from a local breeder, its been 3 days and I am afraid of the fact that this bird may never be hand-tamed ,

My aunt has a budgie 8 years old and he is not hand tamed, he is with them for 8 years + and he is still afraid of hands, on the other hand my 3 years old budgie has been hand tamed (pop ups to hand, get foods from my mouth etc.) sinche he came here, 

the reason I am opening this thread, I need to calm myself about this, I have had 4-5 parrots/budgies so far, first one is still with me, once I had a african grey, in spite of our endless efforts he was always afraid of our hands and out beings near him. So these things started a phobia in me that my new cockatiel is not going to be hand-tamed , tamed at all..

Ok its not even one week he is with us, but he is always afraid of our hands, :frown: Since I have bad experiences about this situation, I need your suggestions:

When I put my hand inside his cage, he gets into a alert position, and hisses. when I put my finger next to him he opens his mouth as a defense mechanism and doesnt like my behaviour. Ok, these things are normal for a new bird (he is 3 months old). But I want to know is he always going to behave like that? I read all the possible hand tame guides all over the internet. I am doing excactly like these guides, with millets,leafs. But he hasnt changed its behaviour against hands since he came here. Can you relieve me about this situation please  What should I do?

thanks 

edit: I also removed his dishes from his cage today to try "giving food only from hand" thing I read in this forum, How often should I try giving him food/seeds?


----------



## Isikius (Feb 10, 2013)

Good on you for doing research, your bird will thank you for it. 

If you're not having much luck with putting your hand in the cage you could try a few days of not putting your hand in, and instead drop some treats in through the bars each time you walk past. Then, birdy associates you with nice treats. Later on try standing near the cage and dropping a treat in only when your birdy takes a few steps towards you. When they're comfortable with this try hand feeding treats through the bars, then open the cage door and gradually get your bird to 'step up' for the treat. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It can take cockatiels weeks and even months to settle into their new home. I would stop the taming process for a few days and just sit quietly with him and talk to him. No hands. Its very common for tiels to have a fear of hands. I wouldn't be worried that your tiel has this fear. Let him settle in a little more and then start on the taming process. If you go under the training and bonding section on the forum, there is a stickie at the top that has some helpful advice. Just try to take things slow and move at your tiel's pace. He'll come around.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, I would put his food back. I think tiels should have 24/7 access to food.


----------



## Cloudmark (May 11, 2013)

Ok, put his food back 5 min ago, I ll wait 1 week for him to settle down. I m not going to put my hand into cage for 1 week and just go near him and look,

I think i am being impatient about this..

All I am afraiding of is he will not be hand-tamed forever, as i told before i got bad memories about this. I want him to be hand tamed  my budgie is hand tamed and its an amazing experience, I dont want pet birds to be just some ornament in the home to watch. I want to interact with the bird I hope you understand my effort on hand-taming situation 

btw he always sits at the bottom of the cage and look around, he doesnt seem so happy right now,


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i know how nerve-wracking the situation would be for you, but give your tiel some time to settle in. 


sit near his cage and talk to him and whistle.
feed him some millet through the cage, to build trust.
have his cage in an area that he is able to see you in your normal routines.

just let him get to know you without having to touch you just yet.

don't keep putting your hands in his cage in an attempt to grab him or make him step up, because it may only make him more fearful of you.

just be patient.

good luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I think i am being impatient about this..


This is the reason that a lot of birds never become tame. People rush rush rush to get the bird to do what they want to do and instead end up with a bird that is deathly scared of them. Taming should go at the bird's pace, doing what the bird is comfortable with. Never stick your hand any closer to the bird that he likes. Leave it where it is (that first alert position is saying "that's far enough") til he relaxes, then move it closer. Continue this til he doesn't mind the hand touching them. Its a long process and not easy in the least. Besides the fact that he's in a new environment right now. Give him a chance to settle in first before jumping into taming.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

This is why if you want a tame bird you should buy a tame bird. Honestly it is riduclious to say after ONLY 3 days your worried the bird may never be tame. But you know what it may never be then what?? It could take months of slow labourous process to get the bird to even accept you. it may take a week. Its only up to you in the sense if you do not follow the birds lead you could ruin it and it never work. THIS is my personal pet peeve. We should only get pets we are willing to accept just the way they are. That if they NEVER change they have a safe and loving home with us. that we will respect their needs and comfort level. if they become more tolerant of us YEA!!! If they allow us to become friends AWESOME but you should never force yourself on any animal because it could very well back fire. You should also never accept any animal that you are not determined to give a loving safe home no matter.


----------



## wilfred (Apr 19, 2013)

Erinsmom is quite right I think, your cockatiel is still very very nervous in brand new surroundings, just think how a young child would feel in similar circumstances, but given time and allowing him to get to know you in his own time I'm sure he'll become tame. If he is only 3 months old he is still a baby and I'm sure he will settle. My Joey is a much older bird and although I'm sure he has been used to being handled it has taken him 4 weeks to get settled in and now he is showing more trust with each passing day. Also I think you should bear in mind that Cockatiels are far more easy to get tame than african grey parrots that you refer to in your first post, I think Cockatiels are probably the best species of pet bird for becoming tame. Just keep positive.


----------



## TJSueBee (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hang in There. *

Hang in there and keep trying - it may take a while. 

Our 6 year old TJ came to live with us after his original owner - my elderly mom - passed away. He was such a joy to her,  but she couldn't get him out of his cage. He became defensive when necessary to be taken out - biting, hissing and backing away.

For a year, we've worked with TJ - and the efforts paid off.  He now loves being held and chatters until we get him out of his cage for play and cuddle time.


----------



## subhasis roy (Dec 21, 2012)

What happened with ur african grey parrot??
Can i know on wat age have u boyght the african grey parrot?Is it wild catch??
If its not wild catch the african grey parrots can be easily tamed.If urs not tamed then there must be some problem with ur training or the bird must be feared of something where they are leaving in ur room.


Lets come to Cockatiel,from my personal experience ,
When i first bought a cockatiel from a local breeder he is 7-8 months old & parent fed ,not at all tamed.He is with 6-7 other cockatiels on a small cage & definitely never ever been outside of the cage & on human touch.

At first 2 -3 days my cockatiel haven't even eaten or drink well,i am contusly awake for 72 hours may be fallen asleep for some minutes but checked my bird every hour whether he is feeling scared or anything in new weather & tried to learn his behaviour & his problems.
I started talking to him,offering him many types of foods whether he have eaten or not & talked with him.
After just 5 days he started to eat seeds from my hand from the cage bar. 
Now after 6 moths he is that much tamed that anytime i put my hand/finger above his head he lets me pet him & ask for head scratches,give me kisses whenver i do the kiss sound & whistles all day.

U should follow the simple procedures which workd for me--

1- Many experinced members of this site will give u many tecniques to tame ur birdie.try the tecniques which is best suitable for u first & then go to diffrent techniques if the thngs doesn't work out.Atleast that what helped me when i am a new owner.

2- Firstly u shdnt rush.

3- 3 months is too young & bird may be scared don't force him but as a young bird its easy to tame ur bird.

4-Now talk with him/Whistle keep it in a place where he don't feel scared.

5- He should be in a place where he can see the house activity & all ,like dinings where tv is on.

6- Offer him food regularly from ur hand ,so that he can see ur the one who is goving him food & taking care of him.

7- Slowly start to offer treat from ur hand from the cage bar.

8- If the bird takes food from ur hand from the cage bar then after 15 days put ur hand inside the cage & ofer him food with no bars beetween u & the bird,keep in mind u shldn't move ur hands when doing so,wait wait & wait the bird will come,keep ur hand inside for 10 mints if he don't come then again keep ur hand inside after 10 mints.

This all takes atleast 40-50 days depending on the bird & ur love towards him.


----------

